# Rally Size Definitions



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

Someone told me that there was once a listing of rallys based on the number of outbacker members present. Does anyone have that list?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can start here...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=39

Not sure about an actual "count" per Rally list.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I think what Mark means is that a year or 3 back, someone created a 'list' of rally types based on the number of outbackers that were attending. It was posted as humor,







"_I think"_ . I've been searching for it, but haven't found it so far. Anybody who's been here a few years care to have a go at it. I'd be interested to see this list again, it was pretty funny!

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It was based on humour. Cannot remember who wrote it tho.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Is this what your looking for









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5307

Ed


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> Is this what your looking for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it! Should have known Brian would post something like that.
Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh sure...now I remember that.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The Macro-Micro Rally
--The only attending member is you AND
--You are continually watching for other Outbackers AND
--You SEE one AND
--You talk to them.

I actually experienced one of these this past weekend while camping @ Pine Hill RV Park in Kutztown Pa

They were a nice family with a 25RSS who had never heard of OB'rs.com and I must have successfully recruited them, for they sent me a PM last evening saying thanks for telling us about the web site *AND* they had already signed up for their first rally









Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> They were a nice family with a 25RSS who had never heard of OB'rs.com and I must have successfully recruited them, for they sent me a PM last evening saying thanks for telling us about the web site *AND* they had already signed up for their first rally


Great PR Ed!


----------

